

Thoughts on the Go Programming Language - ed
http://hoisie.com/post/my_thoughts_on_the_go_programming_language

======
wglb
The environmental variable issue is quite minor, as are the three steps, and
the architecturally-specific names of the compilation parts.

The semicolon issue is not really confusing--it says in one of the early pages
that it is to be used as a statement separator, not as a statement terminator.

The exception mechanism isn't totally ruled out--they might do it, but it
sounds like they well might not. And they have good reasons for not doing it.

The point labeled "Ambiguous assignment" isn't really ambiguous, it shows
three ways to do the same thing.

I agree with the conclusion here, that many of things mentioned are likely to
evolve.

------
drhodes
the environmental variables make it convenient to cross compile, or so I've
heard

